# رجاء الافاده عن اماكن بيع خامات في السعودية



## khalil3010 (18 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ياريت لو في حدا يدلني عن أماكن بيع الخامات مثل تكسابون, تايلوزالسلفونيك والسليكا والصودا الكاويه والاكسجين البودره,و ........ في جدة السعودية 

مع خالص تحياتى 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


:80:
*​


----------



## khalil3010 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

:59:

:8:

​


----------

